
Kill Sticky Headers - coryfklein
https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-headers/
======
coryfklein
On Firefox I use extension Hide Fixed Elements for this [0] because it gives
me a toolbar button (although I'm wishing for a keyboard shortcut) that makes
it easy to turn it on and off.

However, adding that bookmarklet to the browsers on my phone has been the
biggest life saver - it's crazy how often I hit a site where only ~30% of my
screen is dedicated to content and the rest are sticky headers or footers.

[0]: [https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-
headers/](https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-headers/)

